# Magazine article on Secondary IF



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Dear all

Some time ago I posted on here about an article I was writing for a magazine on Secondary Infertility.

I'm happy to say it has finally been published - in the March issue of Junior (available from WH Smith, Waitrose and some newsagents but not all).

Thank you so much to all of you who provided quotes, comments and case studies.  I really appreciate it.

At some stage I might try and also do something on thisunder reported subject for one of the newspapers and will let you know if I do.

Elvie


----------

